# Sup all!



## drumbum (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey all. Technically im not in highschool anymore . . .but . . . . im still a tech theatre major in college . . . tons of experiences too. . . 

I graduated from Stevenson High School (licolnshire, il . . . 45 minutes north of chi-town!) in 2003, and im now a freshman at Northern illinois university.

In my "career", i've worked almost 500 shows, 200 of which are professional. My main focus is in lighting and set design, but i started with audio, mostly learned from my father, whos a radio engineer for ESPN.

I hope to get to know you and swap questions with anyone! Fro as much as know, there is always more to learn!

~~Eric


----------



## ship (Dec 21, 2003)

Yet another Chicago type Cubs person. Dave, you just can't win. Linconshire, that's about two towns south of where I currently life. Nice towns these north suburbs. Northern, I know some people that went there. Out in the corn fields, typical stage, good decent program. My shop might be moving out to a city near there Sycamore in the coming years. Means the NIU lighting people will have outside work a pleanty in the coming years. At the moment we have storage there - the Rolling Stones/AC/DC sets and other stuff from past tours. I as I'm sure all of us look forward to your posts on what the school is like today, and what made you choose that school over others. Lots of people now looking at college would be interested in your impute on that plus other things. Welcome as it were. 500 shows, that's quite something. Can't say I have done that many even. Even 200 shows, perhaps but not likely in my experience. I don't do shows anymore if I can help it but 200 pro shows is a huge amount. Lots of experience on your part. Not just a career a calling I would think.


----------

